# usb meldungen  syslog wechsel grafischen <-> konsole

## pieter_parker

was bedeuten diese meldungen beim wechsel von dem grafischen in die konsole und zurueck ?

```
Feb 26 14:11:15 desktop kernel: [124174.120419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f71cd480 schedule

Feb 26 14:11:15 desktop kernel: [124174.120426] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f71cd480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Feb 26 14:13:34 desktop kernel: [124313.533146] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f71cd480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Feb 26 14:15:41 desktop kernel: [124440.331023] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f71cd480 schedule

Feb 26 14:15:41 desktop kernel: [124440.331029] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f71cd480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Feb 26 14:18:23 desktop kernel: [124602.441272] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f71cd480 start 5 [1/2 us]
```

----------

